# [ANZEIGE] PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Geforce RTX 3080 und Ryzen 9 5900X für 3.000 Euro lieferbar



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Geforce RTX 3080 und Ryzen 9 5900X für 3.000 Euro lieferbar*

						Das PCGH-Ratgeber-Team hat sich dieses Mal Gedanken gemacht, wie ein Gaming-Rechner für rund 3.000 Euro aktuell aussehen könnte.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Geforce RTX 3080 und Ryzen 9 5900X für 3.000 Euro lieferbar*


----------



## RX480 (22. Mai 2021)

Dubaro ist insofern gut, als man nochmal Umkonfigurieren kann.

z.Bsp. für 4k-Gaming dann eher so: weniger Geld für CPU+Board, dafür mehr Ram+faster
_(braucht ja net Jeder 8c/16t für Produktivity)

Der Absatz mit CP2077 stimmt übrigens net mehr. _Mit RT=ON empfehle ich Custom Settings für RDNA2.
(läuft dann auch auf meiner 6800 nonXT)


----------



## RX480 (23. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> _Der Absatz mit CP2077 stimmt übrigens net mehr. _Mit RT=ON empfehle ich Custom Settings für RDNA2.
> (läuft dann auch auf meiner 6800 nonXT)


Im Prinzip werden im konventionellen Settings-Bereich die nicht notwendigen Regler reduziert 
um ein "Doppelt Gemoppelt" mit dem RT-Bereich zu vermeiden.
Im RT-Bereich lasse ich die Reflektionen = AUS und nehme stattdessen die konventionellen Refl@High.


----------

